

Show HN: Elance withdrawal bot - nfriedly
https://github.com/nfriedly/elance-withdrawal

======
nfriedly
I do some occasional side jobs on Elance and I kept wishing they would just
automatically send my payments to my bank. Then a few weeks ago, I decided I
could just add the feature myself! I have a Heroku instance running this once
per day on my account, and I've been able to forget about that task ever since
:)

